# Does anyone's guard booth look like this?



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

looks pretty legit lol


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CMH1 – 11903 National Rd SW, Etna, OH 43062


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I bet you can scan the bar code on the booth.


----------

